# AquaFlora online plants are very nice!



## Morainy

Hi All

Because of a recommendation here at BCA, I ordered some plants online from AquaFlora Nurseries, which is based in Abbotsford.

The plants arrived speedily and are very healthy. And, there were far more plants in the order than I was expecting! I set up one of Munster's rimless tanks with them, put some into another tank, gave some to a friend, and I still have lots left over!

I spoke to the owner of AquaFlora Nurseries, Tim Burton, and he said that his plants are now available at April's as well as online. He is also either a sponsor at BCA or becoming a sponsor.

I just thought I'd mention that, in case any of you have been tempted to order plants online but were wondering what shape the plants would be in once they'd arrived. One of the things I liked about this site is that you can browse the plants by type or by low-light, etc, then look at the photos and read some information about each plant before ordering. That was very helpful for me, as I'm not a plant expert and really need to be guided into purchasing plants that would be hardy in my low-light tanks. http://www.aquafloranurseries.com/


----------



## target

Good to know. I just placed an order today and can't wait for them to arrive. I love their website as well. Very easy to decide which plant to get when there is a picture and description with each one.

I ordered fertz from them last week and got them in 4 days. Very fast shipping.


----------



## Nicklfire

Yes i have been talking to Tim for a long time now, he will be a sponsor in the next week or so


----------



## Luke78

Thats great a local nurserie clost to home.I didnt fully scan through their site,but can anyone here whos ordered through them say their prices are fair?
Thanks

Luke


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Awesome, can't wait for that HC to come in (went in with Daniel on some).


----------



## plantedinvertz

I saw some of their Aquapak plants today at Mrpets. They looked very healthy


----------



## crazy72

That's great. I'll give them a try. I'll wait for them to become a sponsor though, in the hope of a discount.


----------



## cpool

Luke78 said:


> Thats great a local nurserie clost to home.I didnt fully scan through their site,but can anyone here whos ordered through them say their prices are fair?
> Thanks
> 
> Luke


Luke,

The Tissue cultures they sell are 4 times the size of a regular pot, so in essence they are 4 pots worth of plants. They sell for $12.97 or $3.25 a pot, I would say that is pretty good, as I have never seen plants that cheap.


----------



## Bien Lim

I saw some HC that came from aquaflora at April's the other day and the amount are big, really good deal for $10...I guess I have to stop growing HC for sale then...lol...just hope they can bring some plants that r not locally seen, some rare ones, that would b niceeee


----------



## cpool

Bien,

I just happen to know that they are working on a few, (I know because I am their all the time) but I can't say what just yet!


----------



## Bien Lim

thats great...some ERIO.species would b nice


----------



## eternity302

WOW.. i think i might be ordering now!


----------



## cpool

Bien Lim said:


> thats great...some ERIO.species would b nice


You should list here any plants that you think they should row that they don't and I will pass it along to Tim, he was talking about adding some more plants. That will help him out for sure.


----------



## keitarosan

Bien Lim said:


> thats great...some ERIO.species would b nice


i 2nd that. i've been looking for some erios too for the longest time.


----------



## Bien Lim

we should start a new thread.....lol....sorry for hijacking this one,....


----------



## cpool

I started a new thread, and I appologies for helping hijacking this thread!


----------



## Nicklfire

here is a pic of the pot, dont mind the text, testing new watermark program


----------



## target

Can't wait for my HC to arrive, gonna dry start a 15g for my desk at work.


----------



## cpool

target said:


> Can't wait for my HC to arrive, gonna dry start a 15g for my desk at work.


Very cool!


----------



## effox

I've ordered over $200 worth of plants from Tim. He personally delivered it, i was amazed.

Really great guy, and gave freebies on top of that. His business is absolutely professional, which is astonishing for the amount of bang for your buck you get.


----------



## target

cpool said:


> Very cool!


Yup, I think they may have arrived, although it could also be the GB I am organizing. LOL, have to wait until I get home and see.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Dang, you guys (and gals) are making it hard not to order plants from Aquaflora. I may never set food at a LFS for plants again!


----------



## target

Well, technically you have already ordered from them. Your HC will be in your hands tomorrow if it arrived today.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yeah, I know. That'll make it even worse. Now I am thinking more plants for my cube. Multiple kinds of anubias.....hmmmm....


----------



## target

LOL, I can't wait to see the other plants I ordered as well.


----------



## effox

The cuba looks great.

Too bad I don't know how to grow it worth a shit. 2 buckets poorly striving to grow.

Enjoy your plants boys!


----------



## Nicklfire

i think april carries this line already as well, not sure what other sponsors on the board, good way to support 2 sponsors at once


----------



## target

Well, when they say their packs are the same as four pots, they aren't kidding. I got my plants last night and here's a shot of the HC. Also, I had ordered 2 orders of HC and received only 7 pots. When I called, after hours as well, Tom (I am assuming it was him) answered, apologized for forgetting one pot. He offered to deliver it this weekend, and to add a bonus. I ordered a few other plants as well, and he said one looked too small so he added a second one. Great service and nice plants. Can't beat that. There are only the 4 pots shown as I have already used the other 3 to dry start my 15 gallon. Those four are for 2wheelsx2.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sweet! Can't wait to get the HC from you tomorrow.


----------



## effox

Looks great, I knew they wouldn't disappoint!


----------



## target

Yeah, I am very pleased and would definitely order again. If you have been thinking of it, go for it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## qyrus

I picked up 3 containers of plants from Aprils and I definitely agree they're great quality plants. Can anyone tell me though what to do with the jelly they pack the plants with? Wash it off? Leave it on? Fish/Shrimp safe? 

Jim


----------



## Morainy

Hi Jim

When my Aquaflora plants came by mail, there were instructions about the gel that said to just rinse it off. I rinsed the gel off my plants with running tap water.

I think that the gel is completely safe, but because it's got nutrients in it you wouldn't want to put a lot of it into your tank in case it caused an algae spike. A little bit of the gel clung to a couple of my plants and I didn't notice it until I saw shrimp eating it. The shrimp were happy and they're still happy, so I am sure that it's safe.

Enjoy your plants! What did you get?

Maureen



qyrus said:


> I picked up 3 containers of plants from Aprils and I definitely agree they're great quality plants. Can anyone tell me though what to do with the jelly they pack the plants with? Wash it off? Leave it on? Fish/Shrimp safe?
> 
> Jim


----------



## cpool

The gel is called agar, which contains fertilizers, and sugar, and that is basically it. It should be fish safe, but I would rinse most of it off, then plant your plants. 

And, yeah, what did you get?


----------



## AtomicPenguin

For those of you who ordered your plants online, how long did they take to arrive? I ordered mine on May 20th and have not yet received them...


----------



## Jonney_boy

when you order the plants, you get to pick your shipment method, which will give you an eta on when the plants arrive. 

I ordered on Sunday and recieved on thursday. Shipped by the slowest method.

The plants arrived on time and in EXCELLENT shape. I was very very suprised by how much each container contained....


----------



## qyrus

Thanks for the info guys, gonna start cleaning them off now.

Cpool: I picked up some pygmy chainswords, HC, and "anubias barteri". All nice and green, April's discounts only makes it better


----------



## someguy

is that a public discount??  lol


----------



## effox

Qyrus: Definitely wash the blue agar off, that's a sanitized medium they grow their plant tissues on. No need to have it when you place those plants into the substrate.

AtomicPenguin: contact Tim Burton directly, he'll rectify the situation almost immediately. I've ordered over $100 of plants from him more than once, and it always took no more than a few days to arrive. I've always been EXTREMELY satisfied with my purchases from him.


----------



## AtomicPenguin

effox said:


> AtomicPenguin: contact Tim Burton directly, he'll rectify the situation almost immediately. I've ordered over $100 of plants from him more than once, and it always took no more than a few days to arrive. I've always been EXTREMELY satisfied with my purchases from him.


OK, I'll call him tomorrow. The delay may have something to do with the long weekend.


----------



## jkcichlid

Went to pick up fertiler at his shop this afternoon and met Tim. He was very friendly and helpful. Saw a few of his plant rooms. WOW Thousands of beautiful plants being grown. Definitely going back when I plant the 50G


----------



## aimnhigh

I picked up Aquaflora plants from Mr pets 2 days ago, very healthy plants and lots in the conatiner all well rooted, i would order from this company if i could not get them from the store


----------



## kelly528

aimnhigh said:


> I picked up Aquaflora plants from Mr pets 2 days ago, very healthy plants and lots in the conatiner all well rooted, i would order from this company if i could not get them from the store


Haha!!! Same here! Even though they were high light and my high light tank is completely full and my low light tanks are in despearte need of plants  just too hard to resist!!!


----------



## Guest

it is difficult to order online though ... many plants say out of stock but Tim tells me they are in stock  and i was wondering, on the website many of the plants i looked at were 12.97, but at mr pets the pots were 9.99, why the difference ???


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's probably best to just call him up. Doesn't the 12.97 include shipping?


----------



## Guest

no when i emailed him it was about 9 dollars extra to ship four pots ... which is still a great deal but i wasn't sure about the difference in price ... it is easier for me to go to commercial than to have them delivered or go to abbotsford and if it is cheaper, i just don't understand why


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Is it the same sized portions at Mr. Pets?


----------



## Guest

that i do not know ...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That could be the main difference. Daniel and I got some direct and the portions were absolutely HUGE.


----------



## cpool

Well to answer the question for you he is in the process of switching to a smaller pot. The ones at the stores are what they will all be like soon as far as size, but the ones on the website are still in the larger pots. Soon they will be phased out, hence the price difference at this point. As far as the inventory being different from talking to Tim to on the website, I know he is a busy man, and I think that he sometimes has a little bit of a difficult time getting everything done. Small business owners would understand I am sure, that and he always has new stock that is growing in every few days, so it constantly changes. I think he is going to have some summer help soon, so hopefully those types of things will get taken care of!


----------



## Guest

thanks for the info and i am patient


----------



## kelly528

FTR the crypt parva I found at Mr. Pets was about 1/2 the size of the aqua-pak of crypt parva I ordered from the website a few months ago.

But hey, I didn't pay shipping on all the plants I got at Mr. Pets and I don't need a huge portion for my >50g tanks anyways! If he proceeds in this direction (stocking aqua-packed plants in smaller portions at local pet stores) I won't complain one bit. I would never order enough plants to get the most out of the high shipping price anyways.


----------

